# All Along the Watchtower.



## Ya Mar (Nov 15, 2005)

What is your favorite tower?

Mine is the "Witch's Hat" Tower in Prospect Park (Minneapolis). Rumor is that this is the tower in Bob Dylan's "All along the watchtower" because he lived in prospect park when he wrote the song. 




























View from the tower's base


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

that is a great song but I prefer the Jimi Hendrix version


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

Coit Tower - San Francisco



















The Campanile - UC Berkeley


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice pix


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

There are several watchtowers in Frankfurt.

My favourite would have to be Eschenheimer Tor in the city center. This was completed in 1406 (yeap, 600 years ago) as a gate in the city wall. Today, it's a pub/bar, where the seating is at the bottom (as it's small only a small section inside) and the toilets right at the top of the tower.

The tower in 1885 and 1880









Here are some photo's I have taken as it stands today:

This is the rear side, which is a major intersection (and fountain, currently switched off in this photo)

















This is the front side where you can see the bar (sorry for the distortion)









Another photo from a difference source of the front


----------

